# Carbon knives at work...



## shankster (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you or don't you use your carbon steel knives at work?
If you don't why?
If you do,is it more work? (keeping them dry,chipping the blade,hand washing them yourself etc)

Peter


----------



## ecchef (Mar 3, 2011)

I use both, but mostly carbon. Once the patina is established, they're no more work than the stainless. 
Chipping is not an issue as long as you don't exceed the functional limits of the knife, like trying to break down a case of chickens with an anorexic gyuto (don't ask).
In a pro kitchen you're going to be wiping/sanitizing your knives all day long anyway, carbon or stainless, so that's a non-issue.
Keep them away from waiters and bartenders and you should have no problems.


----------



## shankster (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree 100% ecchef.I use both at work also.My question was more of a general consensus as opposed to advice.I sometimes get strange looks from co-workers when I bring my carbons to work. the dishwasher thinks I'm crazy that I hand wash my own knives.There's a misconception that carbon is difficult to maintain,especially in a work environment.Keep it clean,dry and don't let anyone else touch it(unless you say so)


----------



## Adamm (Mar 3, 2011)

I love using carbon knives, lately i have been using them almost exclusively. The only knife that reqires a little more work is my wantanabe, it reacts like crazy, but i still love it.


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 4, 2011)

ecchef said:


> I use both, but mostly carbon. Keep them away from waiters and bartenders and you should have no problems.


 +1 My kit is almost exclusively carbon with the exception of the paring knives and my Glestain gyuto.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 4, 2011)

I use both but SS is easier. My "good" ss knives are as "good" if not better then my carbons so I use them more. Once you get into the high end knives & coustom I think it's more about the smith and less about the steel. I love my Haiji stainless and use them a lot. The Burks are a nice compromise being clad in SS, guess Carter too.


----------



## Miles (Mar 10, 2011)

My work kit is about half carbon and half stainless. I use the carbon suji and gyutou more than anything else. Never had a problem with them, aside from needing to force myself not to admire the patina.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 10, 2011)

Miles said:


> Never had a problem with them, aside from needing to force myself not to admire the patina.


 
I catch myself doing this sometimes. Full wheel with 24 tables hanging from the printer, I'm sitting there turning the knife under the light trying to catch the full colors of the patina. Lol.


----------



## Miles (Apr 19, 2011)

There is something strangely fascinating about the patina. My favorite patina moment was the first time I used my first carbon gyutou to slice a flat iron steak. I was able to see the blade immediately change colors. It was amazing.


----------

